# Are you a HAZARD on the freeway ?



## OURv (Feb 11, 2018)

All,

After  MANY  close calls on the freeways,

I had to take some action. Here are my results.








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------



## packnrat (Feb 12, 2018)

as to the reving of the motor. it is a imature kids thing.
they belive it shows how good they are by wrecking there motor doing a valve float.
it is done with motos and there little rice cars. but not just a guy thing many a gal does it.
but your  ideos are of light traffic. should show the gridlock of comunite hrs.


----------

